# Normal Size



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

What is the normal weight for a Nubian doe that is 1 year old? Just wondering. I would say that my goat that is a year old is probably around 60 pounds. What do you think is normal?

Thanks!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

I am no expert, but I think that 60 lbs is quite small. I have an Alpine yearling who I thought was on the small side and she's about 95 lbs. Were you just guessing on the 60? Try this site if you can't weigh her or don't have a weight tape:

http://goat-link.com/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=47

It has the weight for the heart girth, just follow the directions it is pretty easy.

Hope I helped!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

That is quite small. Flicka is 11 months and probably pushing 100 lbs. if she isn't already...I haven't taped her in a while.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I used the heart girth tip. Acording to that, Splash weighs about 63 pounds. I also think she is pretty small, Shadow will be a year in May, and she is the height of Splash, but probably just a little lighter.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd say it's pretty small as well... but at a year old they still have a chance to grow quite a bit. Pace and Shanti (nigerians) were each about 25-30 pounds when they turned a year old... tiny, I know. They had free choice hay and minerals and water and grain twice a day... they were just little. Very healthy and perfect in every way :wink: but small. Then, over the summer, they had a major growth spurt and now at a year and a half, they are each 60 pounds. They doubled in weight from the time they were a year till when they were a year and a half. It's just how they grew :shrug: 

Melino, my Alpine wether is 85 pounds at 10 months, he's a little small for his age, but growing.

I'd say just keep feeding them well and before you know it they'll be huge


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Have you seen Splash's parents? If so, were they on the small side? She very well could have a growth spurt or just be on the small side...some animals are like that. I like my girls to at least follow Harvey Considine's weight chart...it not over it some, because his book I am looking at is kind of old and I think some bloodlines today grow faster than they did back then. We taped Flicka yesterday and she weighed in at 107lbs. at 11 months...Harvey's book says an 11 month old should weigh 88lbs.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Even if their parents were on the small side, it still sounds as though are a little small. They may hit a growth spurt as the weather warms up, my kids did this last month or so. My older kids (march) with the exception of one doe who was the smallest of triplets and came from a doe who topped out at 130 lbs, are all around ninety lbs. My june and july kids both weigh about sixty lbs now. I can;t pick them up very well anymore.
beth


----------



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, how big do most of your dairy does wind up at when they are done growing? When do they stop?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Come to think of it, Splash's mom was kind of small. Her dad was a normal size for a buck, though. I actually think that what happened was she was stunted in growth when she was younger. I know it sounds weird, but its a thought. She was always tortured by the Pygmys that I don't think she was getting quite enough food.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

What do you feed the girls? My "mutts" so to speak, we're fed about 3 lbs, for both of them together, of a complete feed they grew really well and are around 110 lbs each now. They are 11 months old and 1 year old.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

My alpine does usually mature out between one thirty and one fifty lbs. A few get a little larger. Im looking to increase the size of my does. Been adding large bucks from larger breeding stock the past few years. Idealy i would like my does to mature between one fifty and one seventy five lbs. They usually stop growing between three and four years.
beth


----------

